# Is "Zero" the answer to the universe?



## rubiknewbie (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Not another one of these threads. Please. 

ANSWER IS 42 END OF THREAD GET OUT NOW


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2010)

What the hell?
If this is another thread like the "Last Digit of Pi is 0?" thread, someone should close it, please.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Not another one of these threads. Please.
> 
> ANSWER IS 42 END OF THREAD GET OUT NOW



Agreed.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 25, 2010)

The answer is 6 * 9 = 42


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2010)

Nobody makes jokes in base 13


----------



## teller (Mar 25, 2010)

Zero?! Pfffft!!!

Tegmark's Conjecture


----------



## idpapro (Mar 25, 2010)

Zero isn't the answer, 42 is!!!


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 25, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> The answer is 6 * 9 = 42



\( 6 * ? = 42 \) 



The real answer is: \( \frac{\sqrt{-1764}}{0} \)


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Not another one of these threads. Please.
> 
> ANSWER IS 42 END OF THREAD GET OUT NOW


You sir, are a genius. Did I start that or did everyone already know about it?

How can 0 be the answer to something that isn't a question?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 25, 2010)

WTF
IT'S 42!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VP7 (Mar 25, 2010)

The real answer is 42.0


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ... fail thread.
> 
> Edit: Thomas09: no, you didn't start this. Everyone (or at least a certain amount of people) would know this



Awww, I thought I started a trend. Oh well, at least everyone "is in the know" as my dad would say.


----------



## Ton (Mar 25, 2010)

What was the question, any way 42 is more of an answer. 
With Zero, which zero you mean -0 or +0 ? Or the word Zero , which might also refer to a name or an object
http://www.zeroskateboards.com/index.html
Thats why 42 is more of an answer


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 25, 2010)

a) 42
b) 0 is probably the answer to the question about the total spin of the universe. Unless you meant that, SCREW YOU!
c) 42
d) FORTY-TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111%%%%°°°°°°°°°``´111/(&)§)%§(&"%%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111oneeleven


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2010)

No.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 25, 2010)

Let's eat pizza, everyone.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 25, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Let's eat pizza, everyone.


seconded.

on a more serious note: FORTY-TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!""%?``$`&§(§&/%$&%&§&%&&"("/$"()%/!&%!)&(&(!(/!!!!!!!!!!!1111111oneeleven


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Let's eat pizza, everyone.
> ...



Thirded (if that's even a word).

I still have leftovers from cooking at school this morning  Best pizza evar.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...



fourthed(wat??)
ummm free pizza? I want some! *vomiting*


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 25, 2010)

"......any true answer is beyond the intellect........"


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 25, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is 6 * 9 = 42
> ...



You are missing ln of this times negative one!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 25, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Let's eat pizza, everyone.


Yes, let's.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't be too harsh on rubiknewbie. Maybe he just doesn't fully understand the question to the answer...


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Don't be too harsh on rubiknewbie. Maybe he just doesn't fully understand the question to the answer...



Fair enough, but did you see the discussion that ensued from the last thread where someone thought the answer to some unanswerable question was 0?


----------



## LarsN (Mar 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be too harsh on rubiknewbie. Maybe he just doesn't fully understand the question to the answer...
> ...



No I didn't. I was just continuing the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy theme that was already dominating the thread.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

LarsN said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



I figured


----------

